# Mad Max: Fury Road



## Veho (Jul 27, 2014)

Trailer oop: 


​ 


To hype or not to hype, that is the question.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 27, 2014)

The guy playing Mad Max, in my opinion they should have found some one who looked more like Mel Gibson in his younger years. 

Worth a watch at least based on what I could see


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 27, 2014)

The original "make something in the desert" stuff seemed to be mainly because it was cheap, though it did produce some good stuff along the way. That looks like it has a crazy CGI budget and that is not always the best, however it may well be cheaper to go CGI these days.

Seeing that the best I can hope for is OK but ultimately forgettable.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 27, 2014)

Spoiler











 
Why does he wear the mask?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 27, 2014)

I read that early screenings of this film were highly lauded (it's been finished for awhile) so I am definitely anticipating this film.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 9, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Why does he wear the mask?


 
He's crashing this car, with no survivors!


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2014)

New trailer oop: 

​


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2014)

Amusingly I just watched the lead in another driving film


Anyway assuming that was not a case of trailers and best bits, something that remains a distinct possibility, that should have enough explosions and crashes to keep me amused.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 28, 2015)

Definitely one of the best movie ive ever seen,the action is non stop an put together very well,the vehicles were off the hook,incredible scenes throughout,never seen an action film with this much action and intensity,should win a few awards,10/10


----------



## jDSX (Aug 29, 2015)

I haven't seen it, I really didn't like the first one. This just seems overrated popcorn film to me 300 style


----------



## Veho (Aug 29, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I haven't seen it, I really didn't like the first one.


Which one do you consider the first?


----------



## jDSX (Aug 29, 2015)

Veho said:


> Which one do you consider the first?



Mad max (1979)


----------



## bowser (Aug 29, 2015)

This one must be watched in a theater. The action was non stop and pounding on you the whole time. I swear I think I held my breath the whole movie and only let it out when the credits rolled


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Mad max (1979)


Fury Road is the successor to Mad Max 2 and 3, which had very little to do with the first Mad Max film. While the main character and actor, and the universe, were (supposed to be) the same, the entire settings, and even the genre of the movies is entirely different. That's why I ask. As far as similarities and relations go, from the perspective of Fury Road, the "first" movie would be Road Warrior and not the original 1979 Mad Max.


----------



## jDSX (Aug 30, 2015)

Veho said:


> Fury Road is the successor to Mad Max 2 and 3, which had very little to do with the first Mad Max film. While the main character and actor, and the universe, were (supposed to be) the same, the entire settings, and even the genre of the movies is entirely different. That's why I ask. As far as similarities and relations go, from the perspective of Fury Road, the "first" movie would be Road Warrior and not the original 1979 Mad Max.


Sounds like canon discontinuity, I guess I should go watch road warrior and beyond the thunderdom in that case and seeing how much better they were.


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2015)

jDSX said:


> Sounds like canon discontinuity, I guess I should go watch road warrior and beyond the thunderdom in that case and seeing how much better they were.


This is more a case of fanon discontinuity on my part. The first movie is set five minutes into the future, and although there are fuel shortages, massive recession and crime is rampant, civilization still exists. Max and his family live in a normal town. The reason the setting has a remote isolated wastelandish feeling is that the film takes place in the Australian Outback, and that place already is a remote isolated wasteland.  The world is more or less intact in the first movie. The movie is classified as "dystopian" but it's more sort of pessimistic. 

Road Warrior is supposed to take place only three years later, but the entire world is a post-apocalyptic desert, there has been a nuclear war, there are no cities left, and modern civilization is completely gone _and forgotten_ and completely replaced with the futuristic Wild West - styled dieselpunk setting the Mad Max franchise is (exclusively) associated with. 

I'm not saying this couldn't happen given enough time for humans to rebuild after the apocalypse but I find it extremely stretched that this could happen in three years. 
Just my two cents. 

But regardless of my outlook, the sequels really are completely different movies set in a completely different universe than the first one.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 31, 2015)

I saw it. I was glad I saw it in theaters. But it wasn't really a movie for me. After Borderlands, Dune, and everything else, I am really really over post apox desert themes. Most of my other complains are really nit picky things, so I am willing to concede that this is mostly a personal disliking of this movie, not necessarily a bad movie. Like why were they squandering resources like gasoline if its sparse, where the hell were they driving the whole movie. And i get that they were really going for a adrenaline rush, but it left me feeling tired 45 minutes into the movie.

All of that said, I am glad I saw it in theaters, because it was cimatically beautiful and tons of fun to watch, just not personally my favorite.

Edit: Also, Tom Hardy is a fantastic actor.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 31, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I saw it. I was glad I saw it in theaters. But it wasn't really a movie for me. After Borderlands, Dune, and everything else, I am really really over post apox desert themes. Most of my other complains are really nit picky things, so I am willing to concede that this is mostly a personal disliking of this movie, not necessarily a bad movie. Like why were they squandering resources like gasoline if its sparse, *where the hell were they driving the whole movie*. And i get that they were really going for a adrenaline rush, but it left me feeling tired 45 minutes into the movie.
> 
> All of that said, I am glad I saw it in theaters, because it was cimatically beautiful and tons of fun to watch, just not personally my favorite.
> 
> Edit: Also, Tom Hardy is a fantastic actor.



They were going to the "Green Place" to escape the tyranny of Immorton Joe. Furisoa's birthplace. After finding out the "Green Place" was wiped out, they decided to return to Citadel as at least the place had resources like water, etc.  So yeah, they left only to return to the same point. Not sure if that some subtle commentary or not, but a lot of the movie is up to the viewer's interpretation anyway so who knows.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 31, 2015)

I liked the movie and I like Tom Hardy but I didn't think much of him in this. Theron out classed him and I believe she got paid more lol. The vehicles and stunts etc. are amazing but I still prefer the original movies overall.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 31, 2015)

I suppose it should be noted that I have never seen the "originals" either. This was my first Mad Max.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 31, 2015)

I watched the first two prior to viewing Fury Road in theaters. Enjoyed Road Warrior more. Have yet to watch Beyond Thunderdome. Fury Road was heavily inspired by Road Warrior from what I witnessed.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 17, 2015)

definitely one of the best movie ive ever seen,the action is non stop an put together very well,the vehicles were off the hook,incredible scenes throughout,never seen an action film with this much action and intensity,should win a few awards,10/10


----------

